# House Of Rothschild Is Behind 9/11 And The Current U.S./Global Meltdown



## Terral (Feb 18, 2010)

Greetings to All:

Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for the* House Of Rothschild* (story) and the primary owner of the *Federal Reserve* (see Chapter 3). Timothy Geithner is *a former president of the NY FED* (Wiki). 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D6fxyOtVeI]Bush Prescott Nazi Connection[/ame]

Bush, Clinton, Bush and now Obama are nothing more than *puppets for the House Of Rothschild* (story). The House Of Rothschild has been in the business of murdering U.S. Presidents since Abraham Lincoln:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBHlp8b5jeg"]House Of Rothschild Vs U.S. Presidents[/ame]

The House Of Rothschild is the key player behind the 9/11 attacks (my What Happened On 9/11 Topic). Peter Peterson was *chairman of the NY FED* (Wiki) between 2000 and 2004. He bought the WTC-7 mortgage (story) at the same time that Larry Silverstein took possession of WTC-1 and WTC-2 in the summer of 2001 (my WTC-7 CD Implosion Topic). 

The House Of Rothschild/Rockefeller revived the *1918 Spanish Flu Virus *(Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics) to become an integral part of the *H1N1 Biological Weapon* (my Topic) destined to reduce the Global Population by more than 90 percent. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om2aQcBWbO0"]Rothschild/Rockefeller Georgia Guidestone Connection[/ame]

In fact, the Top Two reasons that the USA will be destroyed have to do with *the privately-owned FED* (#1-2) that most Americans still believe is part of the US Govt, because '*Yes*,' Americans 'are' really that STUPID ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for the* House Of Rothschild* (story) and the primary owner of the *Federal Reserve* (see Chapter 3). Timothy Geithner is *a former president of the NY FED* (Wiki). Bush, Clinton, Bush and now Obama are nothing more than *puppets for the House Of Rothschild* (story). The House Of Rothschild has been in the business of murdering U.S. Presidents since Abraham Lincoln:
> 
> ...



links?

You make such a strong argument I don't see how anyone could disbelieve this valuable information.

Your on to us, and we are watching you. Slackjawed Rothschild here.
I will be coming to see you. You'll know when I  am coming when you see the first black helicopter.


----------



## Terral (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Slacker:



slackjawed said:


> You make such a strong argument I don't see how anyone could disbelieve this valuable information ...



Maybe Glenn Beck is into this, but not me ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 18, 2010)

Rofl.

-tso


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Slacker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In case you didn't notice, you treasonous twoofer, I wasn't arguing. I was encouraging you.
I enjoy your posts, great amusement value.
Like i told baghdad bob, I am not laughing with you, i am laughing AT you!

Since you avatar says your a bible thumper, let me ask you this;
How does your g_d feel about you being such a treasonous tool?


----------



## Terral (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Slacker:



slackjawed said:


> In case you didn't notice ...



Your avatar speaks volumes =  three words ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

Terral, you have clearly proven with your latest posts here, that you only want to insult , deflect, project and prove yourself a fool.

Bravo!

I love the way you keep us laughing!

If it wasn't for the treasonous part of your bullshit, you would be truely entertaining and fit for primetime TV.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for the* House Of Rothschild* (story) and the primary owner of the *Federal Reserve* (see Chapter 3). Timothy Geithner is *a former president of the NY FED* (Wiki).
> 
> ...





Great stuff there Terral.You beat me to the punch.I remember seeing that video sometime back and was going to tryand find it sometime soon and post it but you saved me the trouble on trying to find it.thanks. what many people around here who are living in denial about this such as  slacker  who we both know wont watch the video cause people like him only see what they want to see and hear what they want to hear,they dont get it that even though the Bushs are out of office,they are still in power.Clinton and The Bushs have been long time pals dating back to the early 80's. 

The Bush family in fact has been in power since Reagans administration.Reagan by the time of his second term,was suffering from alzhemiers so he wasnt competent enough to run the country so Bush sr as vice president was running it.He then served one term as president,then Clinton when he took office,was getting his orders from him as well,then Bush sr also of course,now Obama. 

As you know,the Rothchilds,the Bilderbergers,the Rockefellers and Henry Kissenger are the ones really running the country and the president is just a puppet for the military industrail complex which Eisenhower warned the american people about in his farewell address.
you should post that video as well that talks about the rothchilds being being the Lincoln assassination and the kennedy assassination.Eisenhower as you know,even warned the american people in his farewell address,to be aware of the military industrial complex  saying -we must guard against their influence. we could play that video for these ididots but they of course wont watch it. they  manufactured the vietnam war and 9/11 as you know.

since nobody ever clicks on my link The Obama Deception when I mention it,I'll post that video here.Kennedy as you know,was the last true president we had.He wasnt a puppet for the military industrial complex cause he wasnt doing what they told him to do.He was stepping on some very powerful toes in washington and thats why they killed him.When you dont do what your told like he didnt,they get rid of you.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw[/ame]


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> since nobody ever clicks on my link



That's because the HoR told us not to.

-TSO


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2010)

> House Of Rothschild Is Behind 9/11 And The Current U.S./Global Meltdown



You were close Teral....it was actually the House of Pancakes


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

and to 911insidenutjob, I thank you as well fr the laughs you have given us all.
Laughing at you, not with you of course.

You guys (terral,911, clown, group, ect) should know that the nights I tend bar, I take my laptop and put your posts on the screen and get great tips for the laughs you guys supply my customers. Thank you!


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > House Of Rothschild Is Behind 9/11 And The Current U.S./Global Meltdown
> 
> 
> 
> You were close Teral....it was actually the House of Pancakes



Original House of Pancakes > House of Pancakes

-TSO


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > House Of Rothschild Is Behind 9/11 And The Current U.S./Global Meltdown
> 
> 
> 
> You were close Teral....it was actually the House of Pancakes



let me guess, the mission on 911 was called "bring down the full stack"


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> and to 911insidenutjob, I thank you as well fr the laughs you have given us all.
> Laughing at you, not with you of course.
> 
> You guys (terral,911, clown, group, ect) should know that the nights I tend bar, I take my laptop and put your posts on the screen and get great tips for the laughs you guys supply my customers. Thank you!



okay frady cat bush dupe whatever.you have given me nothing but laughs with your constant stupidity you display by refusing to address points brought up to you running off like the coward you are with your tail between your legs cause you know you cant counter them.great way to debate kid,dont even address points. at least others around here like disinformation agent rightwinger TRY to address them.YOU never even do that chickenshit.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



*I see they opened the dayroom early today.  

Just to finish you off before 11; 

So ,please tell us what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11 if it wasn't AA 77.

I hear the short bus backing up; ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ABOARD!*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Terral, you have clearly proven with your latest posts here, that you only want to insult , deflect, project and prove yourself a fool.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> ...



thats all you have ever done since day one since you have been here. is make a fool out of yourself refusing to address evidence and facts brought up toyou on 9/11.the jfk assassination,ect ect you are the one that trys to deflect the debate around all the time.Your such a hypocrite cause you always whine constantly all the time about being insulted when YOUR  the one that ALWAYS throws the insults first.you can dish it out,but you cant take it kid.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Terral, you have clearly proven with your latest posts here, that you only want to insult , deflect, project and prove yourself a fool.
> ...


*I see they opened the dayroom early today.  

Just to finish you off before 11; 

So ,please tell us what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon on 9/11 if it wasn't AA 77.

I hear the short bus backing up; ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ABOARD!*


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > and to 911insidenutjob, I thank you as well fr the laughs you have given us all.
> ...



I used to try until you treasonous twoofers proved to me that your unable to engage in debate, your delusional condition prevents you from discerning between credible evidence and cartoons.

Again, I am laughing AT you guys. You guys provide me with lots of entertainment, as well as the guys at the bar.
You get me great tips, and for that I thank you!
You are another one that only came into MY thread that claimed the commission report was correct and presented NOTHING except projection, deflection and insults.
And you have the audacity to accuse anyone else of not having the ability to debate?

The guys at the bar are going to roll on the floor over this one........

I expect great tips tonight too.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

twoofers are treasonous scum of the earth.

It's a good thing for you guys I am not the head of homeland security, because I would send you all to GITMO so you could be with others of your miserable ilk!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> twoofers are treasonous scum of the earth.
> 
> It's a good thing for you guys I am not the head of homeland security, because I would send you all to GITMO so you could be with others of your miserable ilk!



It probably would have been something that would have been good for them; to see real evil up close.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2010)

you two trolls REALLY need to tie the knot and get married.lol.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

How long will it take you treasonous nutjobs to make a post about the plane in austin being a boooooosh conspiracy?
How long does it take to get the video on youtube?
It happened in texas, so it must be the booooooshes, with help from the joooooos of course.


twoofers are so funny and so predicable.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > House Of Rothschild Is Behind 9/11 And The Current U.S./Global Meltdown
> 
> 
> 
> You were close Teral....it was actually the House of Pancakes


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> you two trolls REALLY need to tie the knot and get married.lol.



You are really lame dude.  I > U


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> How long will it take you treasonous nutjobs to make a post about the plane in austin being a boooooosh conspiracy?
> How long does it take to get the video on youtube?
> It happened in texas, so it must be the booooooshes, with help from the joooooos of course.
> 
> ...


is there video of that plane hitting the building?


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > How long will it take you treasonous nutjobs to make a post about the plane in austin being a boooooosh conspiracy?
> ...



If there is, terral will find it and post it with endless arguments that it was an inside job.....


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

*This is one of those threads that highlights just how hopelessly pathetic the "movement" is.  Gee, now its the Rothschilds behind 9/11.  

Not the CIA, Mossad, Space Beams, PNAC, NeoCons, Jews, etc...

This bullshit comes out of fucking left field and not one of the cocksucking truthers says a word in opposition.  

If you or I wrote anything saying that the CIA, Mossad, Space Beams, PNAC, NeoCons, Jews, etc... wasn't behind it, you get 40 videos of bullshit and a special obscenity mash up from bent-tight.  

Not one of those cocksuckers gives two shits about their version of the "truth"; only that they get attention for it.

This thread proves it.*


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> *This is one of those threads that highlights just how hopelessly pathetic the "movement" is.  Gee, now its the Rothschilds behind 9/11.
> 
> Not the CIA, Mossad, Space Beams, PNAC, NeoCons, Jews, etc...
> 
> ...


you are missing it
its all of the above

just ask Terral


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> *This is one of those threads that highlights just how hopelessly pathetic the "movement" is.  Gee, now its the Rothschilds behind 9/11.
> 
> Not the CIA, Mossad, Space Beams, PNAC, NeoCons, Jews, etc...
> 
> ...



i too have come to the conclusion that twoofers are only concerned about attention. 
I think we should pick a week, maybe in march, and simply ignore them for a week.
I bet they would take their tresaonous asses someplace else for the attention they crave.
I might sound stupid, but I exclude eots from most of them, he does have a little sense about him. the rest, creativewetdreams, 911nutjob, clownlite, terral, and most of the rest,they are only interested in attention.
We have a few truthers in my town, this area has always been know for it's nut jobs. 
We all know them, and you know, they are civil and you can actually talk with them. Except for eots, the twoofers here are really just miserable wanna-bes sitting in their mommy's basement, posting on conspiracy forums and watching porn.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *This is one of those threads that highlights just how hopelessly pathetic the "movement" is.  Gee, now its the Rothschilds behind 9/11.
> ...



I disagree.  I think that Terral is just mentally ill and needs attention; medical attention.  You've been here longer than I so I defer to you about eots but he's always struck me as someone who is just interested in being heard; not understood.  You're dead on about the rest; nothing interesting or remotely factual.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You may be right about terral, lacking mental health care is still not a good reason to be treasonous.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Eots, will actually discuss other issues
at least he used to


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



yeah, thats what i mean, he CAN carry on a conversation and actually displays some semblence of intelligence. maybe its when hes out of beer and pot........


----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> How long will it take you treasonous nutjobs to make a post about the plane in austin being a boooooosh conspiracy?
> How long does it take to get the video on youtube?
> It happened in texas, so it must be the booooooshes, with help from the joooooos of course.
> 
> ...



Didn't you hear Alex Jones was representing the pilot of that plane when he took on the IRS.....Jones is live from Austin every week......


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > How long will it take you treasonous nutjobs to make a post about the plane in austin being a boooooosh conspiracy?
> ...


you mean this guy(plane pilot) was a nutty troofer?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 18, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Goldman Sachs is a surrogate for the* House Of Rothschild* (story) and the primary owner of the *Federal Reserve* (see Chapter 3). Timothy Geithner is *a former president of the NY FED* (Wiki).
> 
> ...



I have found my master.


----------



## Toro (Feb 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> The Bush family in fact has been in power since Reagans administration.Reagan by the time of his second term,was suffering from alzhemiers so he wasnt competent enough to run the country so Bush sr as vice president was running it.He then served one term as president,then Clinton when he took office,was getting his orders from him as well,then Bush sr also of course,now Obama.



roflmao!


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 19, 2010)

insignificant


----------



## Toro (Feb 19, 2010)

The Greatest Post Ever comes from 9/11 inside nutjob when he said people shouldn't be worried about little things like "their children" when the 9/11 murders, i.e. by Bush, were still unsolved.


----------

